# APS Open Day/Mini Meet this Saturday, 20th May



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ed and the boys at APS (Auto Performance Services) in Brackley are having an Open day this Saturday at their recently opened premises.

As there are going to be several Forum members visiting APS on Saturday for Dale's (thebears') excellent Cruise Control Group Buy, Ed has asked if I can mention that they are keen to make this a bit of an open day/mini-meet and they will lay on some refreshments for anyone that fancies popping in for a visit to see their facility.  Ed, Nathan and Andy will be on hand to answer any questions you may have on their products and services and, IMHO, this is well worth it for the chance to sample their extensive knowledge and enthusiasm and to meet other TT owners for a chat 

As far as I know they will be open from 9 am but I need to confirm when they'll finish - Given that the last CC fitting is at 12 noon, it doubt it will be before 1 pm. EDIT* - Ed has just e-mailed me to say they plan to finish up around 3-4pm....and the food for the day will have a Spanish theme  

Please post your interest here and I'll let Ed know how many they may be seeing on the day. 

NaughTTy
DW225 (booked in - Springs)
thebears (booked in - CC)
NormStrm
Nem
b1grak (booked in - CC)
omen666 (booked in - tweaking!)
dave_uk (booked in for CC but coming early)
was
BenS


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

This sounds like a blast however Ill be there on wednesday getting my coilovers fitted.

Remember to take some pics


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm there anyway at 9 - 9.30ish having my Eibachs fitted and a couple of other bits done so see you there! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

After a 5 a.m. start from South Wales to get there I'm hoping the refreshments will include coffee or red bull! 

Dave 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Just to add it will be a great day, Ed has already earmarked some othe GB's such as Haldex, suspension packages and other mods for the TT. This will give you all a chance to discuss, haggle and agree some more credit card busting modifications and improvements.

I'll be there from 9am  And look forward to seeing/meeting you later.

Cheers to NaughTTy for orginising the rest, refreshments does that = Bacon sarnies!!!!

Dale

EDITED to put the gh back in Nau*gh*TTy


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll pop by and say Hi - will be good to see the set up they have.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DW225 said:


> I'm there anyway at 9 - 9.30ish having my Eibachs fitted and a couple of other bits done so see you there! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> After a 5 a.m. start from South Wales to get there I'm hoping the refreshments will include coffee or red bull!
> 
> Dave 8)


Enjoy the jorney Dave.....Do you have Crusie Control :roll: I know it well having lived in Carmarthen for many years.

See you on Saturday.....

Note to Ed, CLEAR THE CAR PARK


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

No cruise control m8.....no sat nav either so I guess it'll be directions off the internet for me!!! 

What you reckon's the easiest way from the M4?

I'm in Carmarthenshire m8 - near Llanelli!

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> I'll pop by and say Hi - will be good to see the set up they have.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Norman


You popping by on your way to anywhere special Norm? :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

DW225 said:


> You popping by on your way to anywhere special Norm? :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


Might be :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Just to add it will be a great day, Ed has already earmarked some othe GB's such as Haldex, suspension packages and other mods for the TT. This will give you all a chance to discuss, haggle and agree some more credit card busting modifications and improvements.
> 
> I'll be there from 9am  And look forward to seeing/meeting you later.
> 
> ...


You'll have to check with Ed (but I doubt it :wink: )...but where's my "gh" gone  :roll: :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > You popping by on your way to anywhere special Norm? :wink:
> ...


LOL might see you there too! 

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > You popping by on your way to anywhere special Norm? :wink:
> ...


Can't think where :? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll pop in then I think on the way to the rep meet at 1pm. Going to discuss the same FK Coilovers that J55TTC is having fitted I think.

Probably be there 10 - 11 ish I would have thought.

Nick


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


It's a mystery, oh it's a mystery..... :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Look forward to meeting you Nick and Dave


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

yes indeed....be good to meet the other reps!

Dave 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> You'll have to check with Ed (but I doubt it :wink: )...but where's my "gh" gone  :roll: :wink:


Ops sorry........Still cant type with both hands yet


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to check with Ed (but I doubt it :wink: )...but where's my "gh" gone  :roll: :wink:
> ...


What's your other hand doing then? Dirty boy :wink:

i mean come on...I like my car a lot but you can go too far.....  :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DW225 said:


> What's your other hand doing then? Dirty boy :wink:
> 
> i mean come on...I like my car a lot but you can go too far.....  :lol:
> 
> Dave 8)


Still recovering form a hand operation!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

thebears said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your other hand doing then? Dirty boy :wink:
> ...


Sorry m8....I actually just clicked that from your avatar over there <<< after posting it!! Duh! Looks nasty fella? :?

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your other hand doing then? Dirty boy :wink:
> ...


I bet that's what you tell all the girls :lol:


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm booked in for !0am CC fitting. See you there.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am there coincidently, picking up some pads for my Nurburgring trip and having a little tweaking to the RS6 in prep for trip.

Will be good to catch up


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I am booked in for 1.00pm, but will try & get there for for 11.00 - 11.30.

See you all there!

dave_uk


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Ed and the boys at APS (Auto Performance Services) in Brackley are having an Open day this Saturday at their recently opened premises.
> 
> Please post your interest here and I'll let Ed know how many they may be seeing on the day.


Paul, you can hop in while we test the 'tweaks' if you like :twisted:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

omen666 said:


> Paul, you can hop in while we test the 'tweaks' if you like :twisted:


Space in the back :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

thebears said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, you can hop in while we test the 'tweaks' if you like :twisted:
> ...


enough for all of us AND a couple of labradors!!! :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent news all - I know most are booked in but looks like it's going to be quite busy up there  Look forward to seeing you all.

Damon - if you're testing the tweaks when I'm there, I'd love to come out for a ride - it'll make up for missing out being your passenger at Combe in Feb 

Any more for any more?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Not me I'm afraid...I'm working O/T on Sat to pay for my CC fitting in 2 weeks time.....

Have fun - and leave those credit cards at home!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just had an e-mail from Ed - They plan to finish up around 3 - 4 pm and there will be a Spanish theme to the food for the day  !st post edited.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Buenos dÃ­as Paul

I am thinking of popping round, could even finish that little job on your TT whilst there if possible :?:

would be nice to see the APS set up too :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like this will be a good day out! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Buenos dÃ­as Paul
> 
> I am thinking of popping round, could even finish that little job on your TT whilst there if possible :?:
> 
> would be nice to see the APS set up too :wink:


Ah - Buenos dÃ­as Sr. Was - cÃ³mo es usted?

Would be good to get the brackets on if there's time. Hopefully see you there


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

En el interÃ©s de mis otros miembros de GB y los que pueden hacer este fin de semana nosotros debemos ver si APS harÃ¡ un repite mini encuentra en el junio tercero. 

quÃ© le hace piensa? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> En el interÃ©s de mis otros miembros de GB y los que pueden hacer este fin de semana nosotros debemos ver si APS harÃ¡ un repite mini encuentra en el junio tercero.
> 
> quÃ© le hace piensa? :wink:


Â¿Gran idea - usted desea pedir el Ed usted mismo o usted tienen gusto de mÃ­ de hacerlo en su favor? :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Â¿Gran idea - usted desea pedir el Ed usted mismo o usted tienen gusto de mÃ­ de hacerlo en su favor? :roll:


Haga por favor, serÃ¡ bueno tener otro dÃ­a. Aunque yo no serÃ© capaz de hacerlo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Â¿Gran idea - usted desea pedir el Ed usted mismo o usted tienen gusto de mÃ­ de hacerlo en su favor? :roll:
> ...


NingÃºn problema :lol: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Gracias 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TRANSLATION

Can we ask APS for another mini meet on the 3rd June, just in case me and NaughTTy managed to kill this thread dead!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> TRANSLATION
> 
> Can we ask APS for another mini meet on the 3rd June, just in case me and NaughTTy managed to kill this thread dead!


BabelFish is a wonderful site!!

I've e-mailed Ed with the suggestion. I would think he may want to see hoe this one goes but I said it's looking very positive at the moment.

Anyone else fancy joining in on the fun?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > TRANSLATION
> ...


Good idea.. :!:

I was using http://www.freetranslation.com/ or should i say fluent in spanish!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to AMD for my haldex fitting the morning of the 3rd June so I could easily pop by again at APS to meet up. I'm assuming AMD is not 'that' far away?

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> I'm going to AMD for my haldex fitting the morning of the 3rd June so I could easily pop by again at APS to meet up. I'm assuming AMD is not 'that' far away?
> 
> Nick


Not that far Nick - about 20 miles


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll be there on the 3rd......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think we've got a committee meeting on the 20th, but I may pop in on the way back if we get finished up early enough...

Can you PM me your mobile phone number Paul? I'll give you a call when I get out and see how much longer people are planning to be there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I think we've got a committee meeting on the 20th, but I may pop in on the way back if we get finished up early enough...
> 
> Can you PM me your mobile phone number Paul? I'll give you a call when I get out and see how much longer people are planning to be there.


Hi Kell - I think I may be a bit closer to you on Saturday than you think - I doubt you'll need to phone me. I'll be at the rep meet that presumably will be like last year, with the rest of the committee following your meeting :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I think we've got a committee meeting on the 20th, but I may pop in on the way back if we get finished up early enough...
> ...


In which case we'll be like ships that pass in the night then...with you going to HMC and me going to Brackley.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


You not sticking around for the rep meet like last year?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Probably not - been working like a dog recently and haven't seen my daughter in about two weeks. Would like to spend SOME time with her this weekend.

Just thought as Brackley is pretty much on the way back for me I could pop in and see who's about.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Probably not - been working like a dog recently and haven't seen my daughter in about two weeks. Would like to spend SOME time with her this weekend.
> 
> Just thought as Brackley is pretty much on the way back for me I could pop in and see who's about.


Ah - I see now - Doesn't look like too bad a journey between the two and not too far out of the way for you.

Pm'd my mobile just in case. I reckon I'll be leaving (with the rest of the reps) around 12:15 latest.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Paul, there will be about 4 RS's, including a new RS4 B7 and a couple of S3's from rs246.com coming too.

And a couple more from tyresmoke.net too

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey it's going to be busy up there 

Look forward to seeing the other RS's - Are any having anything done?

Hope the rain holds off - it looks as though we could get a tad wet if we're hanging around outside


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> I am :wink:


I know _you_ are.....what about the others? :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

No-one as far as I know the APS chaps are pretty fully booked doing CC


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

omen666 said:


> No-one as far as I know the APS chaps are pretty fully booked doing CC


That will be down to me then 

Cant wait RS's and other toys to look at, spend, spend, spend.

CLEAR THE CAR PARK.......Were coming through


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmmm.....

Really hope it stays dry for some of the time tomorrow at least. :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Really hope it stays dry for some of the time tomorrow at least. :?


Its the BBC, cant be right can it. I mean that says well it might rain, it might be sunny blah blah blah....Another day out with the roof up no doubt :x


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

They must have got the cavalry in for Saturday then cos they've got about 3 hours work on my car to do!!! 

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just added another one on - BenS is driving up with me for a short while.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well I'm leaving in 12 hours time to get to APS by 9 a.m. 

Dave


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Leaving in 12 hours time to get to APS for 9am too!!! :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

See you there first thing m8! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great day today - even the short time I was there.

I think there were around 20 there today - Great turn out and the food was tasty and plentiful. Ed was really pleased with the turn out.......and there were some nice discounts too  :wink: Really good to see everybody and meet some new faces.

Really good to see the guys from RS246 - pity I didn't get to chat (or wangle a ride in the B7 RS4  .....Jamie would have been having palpatations - same colour as his one on order :roll: )

I'll post some pics when I get around to downloading them, unless Dale beats me to it! Got some nice ones of caney's monster horse power, shiny chrome beasty


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice meeting everyone there today. I'm very impressed with APS and will use them for any future work. Extremely professional. Technicians also knew their shit which isn't usually the case.

As for the cruise control, used it all the way back home up the M1 M6 and my mpg according to my obc is now 34.6mpg. Bonus.

Nice meeting the other relatively new TT owners. Can you guys let me know how the remaps went and how the car now feels.

Thanks to 'The Bears' & Naughty TT for organising it.

By the way, the chap from Audi magazine was snapping away on my CC fitting so hopefully todays events may be in the magazine in July's issue.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Evening all.

Very glad I went down to APS this morning, was good to meet a lot of new people and I was glad of someone to follow to the rep meet afterwards.

I must appologise to BenS tho as I fear his credit card is going to suffer very soon, after taking him out in my car he now wants a shortshifter, a remap, new suspension and a blueflame  I was doing my best to drum up interest for the exhaust group buy.

Anyway, some pics from this morning while the rain stayed away!



























































































Nick


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow what a day. 

Really nice to meet some other TT drivers at last.

APS were very friendly and very knowledgeable - will definately be paying them a visit in the not too distant future (credit card on fire!)

Thanks Nem for the ride - really appreciated that - but now I'm not talking to you because I want all the mods you have done :wink:

Couldn't help myself so decided on the remap - OMG 

I had so much fun on the way home. It's interesting how many cars you can overtake just in one gear alone - opps!

Defiantely worth doing for Â£350. If APS keep it at this price I'm sure they will have people cueing out the door.

Next up is the shortshifter and some ARB's I think.

Off to bed now as I'm knackered.
Cheers for a good day out Paul, Nick, APS and others.
Ben


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> ......and I was glad of someone to follow to the rep meet afterwards.......


Even if I went completely the wrong way and showed you all how to get into Cherwell Valley Services  :lol:

Nice pics Nick. I won't post mine now as you included all the ones I took, from exacty the same places 



BenS said:


> .....
> 
> Couldn't help myself so decided on the remap - OMG
> 
> I had so much fun on the way home. It's interesting how many cars you can overtake just in one gear alone - opps!.......


Oh dear Ben - the rot has started to take set in already :lol: Guess I had better apologise to your wallet for persuading you to join us up there yesterday :roll:

Glad you had a good day mate - hope you got back in time to get that decorating done :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Well what can one say [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 

My thanks list will go on for ever but especially thanks to Ed @ APS and the boys for holding first the Cruise Control GB and then NaughTTy (Paul) for arranging the open day to coincide with the event. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks to all those who turned up for the group buy i hope you cruised home, Rak good work on the photo shoot you'll look stunning :roll: and Dave_W who made the journey from Harrogate  . I didnâ€™t get to use the CC much cause i was to busy trying out the re-map *Oh My God * for little bhp gains this makes a huge difference to the drivability of the car, throttle response [smiley=thumbsup.gif] torque [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and pick up are so much better. Must say thanks to the banana yellow Boxster S who did try and keep up in the rain on the way to Oxford yesterday [smiley=whip.gif] .

Also nice to meet the guys in the RS4's / 6's and the new RS4 Scott was amazing. I've been doing a spreadsheet to see how i can afford one. [smiley=computer.gif]

Here are some more pics, many duplicated of Nem but some from inside the premises as well. All the guys allowed us to ask them questions, inspect ours and other cars and have a general good day.

Ed thanks again and for laying on the food. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Great day everyone, even if I did spend more time than expected getting the remap on my car. The gearbox ECU was being stubborn. But all sorted and she's even quicker now :twisted:

Will do some pics later.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

omen666 said:


> Great day everyone, even if I did spend more time than expected getting the remap on my car. The gearbox ECU was being stubborn. But all sorted and she's even quicker now :twisted:
> 
> Will do some pics later.


Great to meet up, hope the misses was'nt to mad that it took longer than expected. Gald it was sorted in the end.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Good day, although we didn't get there til lunchtime (phew some food still left!) 

Looks like some great jobs being done on the cars, I'm there tomorrow for the short shift and DV relocation - keep hearing this talk of remaps.........and wondering........ :wink: 8)

Good to see some familiar and some new faces, and Damon - glad the car got sorted! So the trip is still on then!!  8)

APS are consistently turning up great workmanship and good service - a very good day out!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Must echo the above comments - nothing but praise for APS, they certainly know their stuff and take the time to explain what they're doing to the car too.

Great to meet you all too!

Damon.....your RS6 is awesome m8.....I must start saving LOL :lol:

And apologies for not remembering your name....the fella I was talking to with the grey roadster with the red QS recaro buckets.....I'm still very jealous of that interior m8!!! 

Dave 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Great day today - even the short time I was there.
> 
> I think there were around 20 there today - Great turn out and the food was tasty and plentiful. Ed was really pleased with the turn out.......and there were some nice discounts too  :wink: Really good to see everybody and meet some new faces.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Could have rung me. I would have been there in minutes.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Could have rung me. I would have been there in minutes.


Come on the 3rd Jamie

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63020

Chris


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A belated posting of my pics, very similar to others 8)

APS 21/5/06 pics

Enjoy

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

One of my fav pics is how welcoming NaughTTy is when attending one of his meetings :lol: :wink:










Only kiddin matey


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> A belated posting of my pics, very similar to others 8)
> 
> APS 21/5/06 pics
> 
> ...


nice pics mate  we were like a couple of kids though drooling over the new RS4 :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> One of my fav pics is how welcoming NaughTTy is when attending one of his meetings :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good set of pics Norm....but what the hell was I doing? :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> One of my fav pics is how welcoming NaughTTy is when attending one of his meetings


 :twisted:


----------

